# Drag Queen Airmen. The Air Force Thinks It is Good for Morale? Seriously?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Denton and Sasquatch Show #241


Thank goodness WAPO has finally made a video explaining why whites should feel bad. The Air Force is putting on a skirt and calling itself pretty. Veterans are dying in our streets yet they'd rather pay for reassignment surgery. Biden secretly enacts a plan to send planes to pick up young...




www.podomatic.com





We covered a lot of sick cultural illnesses. Plus, we ask that you do a podcast, too. As a matter of fact, contact us. We'll have you on the show to get you used to talking and we'll give you tips on podcasting. Some folks like our voices and others will love yours!


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Yep. Part of your new Rainbow Military. They can sure parade, but they can’t fight their way out of a wet paper bag.
Im hoping Mexico takes us over, rather than China. Better food and hotter chicks. Viva La Cartels!

We will never survive another war.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And it continues to grow.



> The Biden administration will now be offering gender transition services to transgender veterans.
> 
> During a Pride event held in Orlando, Florida, on Saturday, Denis McDonough — the secretary of veteran affairs — announced the Department of Veterans Affairs plans to offer transgender veterans “gender confirmation” surgery, according to The New York Times.
> 
> The new policy aims to ensure transgender individuals receive “equitable treatment,” McDonough said.











Biden Admin Announces It Will Fund Gender Transition Surgeries for Veterans


On Saturday, it was announced that the Department of Veterans Affairs will now be funding the gender transitions of transgender veterans.




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

inceptor said:


> And it continues to grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does and so does my anger as if we didn't have long wait times at the VA now we got to wait longer on Skittles appointment here cause they can't figure out which sex they want to be. 
VA to offer gender surgery to transgender vets for the first time
Had a shattered pinky finger, didn't know at the time but went for an appointment as I am rated 100% SC (Service Connected) TD (Total Disabled) as in there terms, they said it would be 6 weeks before appointment on the X ray. Which it would be healed wrong by then, so I went to local ER and had to foot the bill since the VA refused to cover it.
I have my teeth fuked up in the front from a rifle butt to the front that knocked two out in a hand to hand combat fight, nose is broken to point of septum is closing one nostril off (gets worse when sick) and they won't fix it cause they deem it cosmetic fix! So what the F#$*! is sticking a dik on a thing or whacking one off any different, there is no medical emergency there nor any medical problems that's fixing. If they want to play the game of for their mental health well then I should play same game and say I feel disfigured and it's affecting my mental health.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

These folks are also joining the military and claiming PTSD in droves not long after joining too. Get the change, get PTSD, get out, and live on disability and benefits. So we pay forever and ever...


----------



## Bradleyjamess (Jun 19, 2021)

Looks like I got out at the right time


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Xstuntman said:


> These folks are also joining the military and claiming PTSD in droves not long after joining too. Get the change, get PTSD, get out, and live on disability and benefits. So we pay forever and ever...


One problem with their plan, the VA loves to send folks out to snoop on those with disabilities to see how they are doing along with Social Security administration. As they don't stop with VA disability they get SS disability too.
Imagine every thing you type, your bank transactions, your movements, your text messages and your phone constantly monitored or next on the list to be randomly monitored.
I have PTSD from combat served as infantryman did 5 tours and was part of first wave in 03 into Iraq with 101st, with this I get disability from it and few other things and this I type is from experience. 
Lost a wife, my kid and had to change my whole life due to PTSD from war but I get grouped into the group you speak of cause of the words PTSD are easily tossed around now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was treated by the VA for PTSD in the 1980’s.
Never put in for a disability claim, never took the drugs they offered.
Complete abstinence from any mind altering drug, including alcohol, plus time, plus accepting Jesus Christ as my Lord and Savior, plus avoiding obvious triggers, have all combined to my living a useful life.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If this would have taken place +20 years ago, I would written a letter of complaint.

The reality of the situation is that same sex unions have probably been around since Ancient Rome. The upshot is that somebody is always complaining about somebody else because they have a differing life style. Heck, my dad thought motorcycles were dangerous and a waste of money. Then again, my dad had his own hobby--flying model airplanes.

I met a lot of soldiers during the mid-1970s. Most of these guys were some of the most dedicated men I have ever met. Then again, there was always one guy who bitched about the food, the barracks, his top-kick and the scratchy uniforms he was forced to wear. I hope most of these men never had to face PTSD. 

This might sound odd, but there was a soldier in South East Asia that got stuck there because I had asthma and he was perfectly fit. If I knew the guy, I'd certainly buy his dinner, heck, maybe even his own bike. As you get older you realize there were lots of terrific guys who made this life a little smoother.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Corporal Klinger in a dress was comedy, now it's about to go mainstream military?








Drag queen show was ‘essential to morale, cohesion and readiness,’ US Air Force base tells media


Sitting outside Las Vegas, Nevada, Nellis Air Force Base is home to the largest US air combat training center. It also just hosted a drag queen show, in order to boost morale, diversity, and inclusion.




www.rt.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NKAWTG said:


> Corporal Klinger in a dress was comedy, now it's about to go mainstream military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone may have hero worshipped Klinger.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Weldman said:


> Yes it does and so does my anger as if we didn't have long wait times at the VA now we got to wait longer on Skittles appointment here cause they can't figure out which sex they want to be.
> VA to offer gender surgery to transgender vets for the first time
> Had a shattered pinky finger, didn't know at the time but went for an appointment as I am rated 100% SC (Service Connected) TD (Total Disabled) as in there terms, they said it would be 6 weeks before appointment on the X ray. Which it would be healed wrong by then, so I went to local ER and had to foot the bill since the VA refused to cover it.
> I have my teeth fuked up in the front from a rifle butt to the front that knocked two out in a hand to hand combat fight, nose is broken to point of septum is closing one nostril off (gets worse when sick) and they won't fix it cause they deem it cosmetic fix! So what the F#$*! is sticking a dik on a thing or whacking one off any different, there is no medical emergency there nor any medical problems that's fixing. If they want to play the game of for their mental health well then I should play same game and say I feel disfigured and it's affecting my mental health.


I'm sorry to hear it. Thank your for your service.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Regarding Juneteenth: why don't we make up a different holiday? Let's call it "We Hate What They're Doing To Our Country Day?"


----------

